# Caravan or motorhome?



## 101534 (Oct 24, 2006)

I sold my beloved Hymer 660 and bought a caravan, but now I wish I had not bothered Limited to sites only, and when I am able to use it (mainly bank holidays and school holidays) every where is booked up.
When we have to leave site usually 10am we have to drive straight back home as its impossible to spend the rest of the day sight seeing with a caravan tugging behind.
Now I am looking for a motorhome again, I have got my eye on a 12 year old Niesmann & Bischof flair in Germany, just need to save up first.
Cant wait to be back on the road Motor-homing or should I prevail and keep on tugging?


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Each have their merits and I have used both. 40 years caravan and 6 years motorhome. The caravan wins for visiting when you are on a site. The motorhome wins for ultimate flexibility.
Or is it the other way round.
We all have different opinions and only you can answer this question.
Regards,
Gerry


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> When we have to leave site usually 10am we have to drive straight back home as its impossible to spend the rest of the day sight seeing with a caravan tugging behind.


Try tugging a car behind the motorhome. Best of both worlds then.



> Cant wait to be back on the road Motor-homing or should I prevail and keep on tugging?


See above.


> The caravan wins for visiting when you are on a site. The motorhome wins for ultimate flexibility.
> Or is it the other way round.


See above.
:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

I think like the other posters have said it is down to the individual really and what suits one person's lifestyle or personality doesn't necessarily suit anothers and vice versa. 

From my way of thinking (and by the way, this is just my own view here) I think a motorhome is perfect if you like to tour around and go from place to place or if you like to travel to foreign climes. If you are the type of person who relishes and enjoys true freedom and spontaneity then a motorhome with all its on board water & waste tanks etc will certainly allow for plenty of that and with a motorhome you are free to be that little bit more adventurous! I just love the fact that if you find a spot that you suddenly come across that really takes your fancy and there are no restrictions regarding overnight parking etc you can park up for the night with all your home comforts around you and really enjoy some superb locations and experiences which no campsite on earth could ever offer. For me you just cannot beat the excitement of waking up in the morning to find you are looking out on some of lifes most beautiful sights and sounds and that to me really sums up what motorhoming is all about! 

If you prefer to stay on the same site for several days at a time and prefer having the freedom to use a car to get around in then a caravan is maybe a much better option and often a young family with small children would find a caravan with a large awning more suitable to their needs. Let's face it a lot of kids would soon become bored if they spent a lot of time on the road in a motorhome! I think a caravan is perfect if you like the kind of holidays and get away breaks where you find a site you really like and are happy to stay in the one place for a weekend or a week and of course you will always have your car to get around in if you fancy going off somewhere for the day.

There are advantages and disadvantages to both and I don't think anyone can really advise anyone else which is the better option as that is purely down to the individual person's preferences and is something only YOU can decide!

Whichever you choose - just enjoy it and make the most of every opportunity to get away in it!  

Sue


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

should ask this on a caravan website. sure u would get different results!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Rightz said:


> should ask this on a caravan website. sure u would get different results!


Hi Rightz, I think you are spot on there and you most certainly would see different results!

Trouble is I have seen posts such as this on other forums that attract all kinds of campers besides just motorhomers and folk get all heated and agitated LOL! Why is this? Why such an innocent and harmless topic should attract such emotion from people really baffles me - but truthfully it does and I have noticed that quite a lot of people cannot handle anyone having different views, preferences or opinions to them! Why? :roll:

I must admit this silly carry on seems rather odd and bizarre to me and frankly I just don't get why what another person prefers is such an issue to anyone else and as long as you are happy with your choice who cares?

I can understand why someone who has not quite decided which mode of mobile touring vehicle to go for or which option would suit them best would want to come on a caravan/motorhome/camping forum and ask for other people's advice, help and experiences in order that they can consider all their options before committing themselves to a major purchase and likewise I can respect and appreciate the sensible well thought out replies to such a question but I can never understand why more often than not it becomes a them versus us thread?

Sue


----------



## vmeldrew (May 3, 2007)

Having tried both I think you are in the best position to know what suits you most, and in fact I think, judging by your post, you have really answered your own question.

Almost like GerryB, we caravanned for 30 years and have had MH's for 4. MH's certainly give us a lot more freedom and we also get a lot more use than we did with caravans.

Keep saving, and unless your opinion changes in the meantime I feel you will 'return to the fold'.


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

As have many on this site we have done both. We tuuggers for many years and I have to say we enjoyed it very much as did our kids, some great memories. Particularly when our children were small. As they grew up and did not want to stay in the caravan (pup tents) we decided that we would look at changing to a MH. I would say it suits us better now. I have an older son who would not be seem anywhere near a caravan or MH these days (far too cool) but our two daughters (aged 16 and 17) will on occasion grace us with their presence. The worst of that is that they seem intent on turning the MH into a teenagers bedroom! :twisted: 

My wife has no wish to ever return to caravaning as she would never tow our caravan, she would go pale at the thought of it but she will and has driven the MH. She has even talked about going away for a girls weekend with our two daughters leaving me at home with the dogs.  

Yes we do miss the convenience of the car at times but we manage to get around on a couple of electric bikes. I guess it is all about making adjustments which ever way you choose to spend your leisure time. :wink:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

By the way anyone thinking of towing a little car behind their motorhome for such times they feel a little car would be advantageous to them then I can thoroughly reccomend it. We tow a little Smart car behind ours from time to time and my hubby (he does all the driving) says he can hardly tell its there. We don't tow it everywhere we go but the times we have taken it along with us, it has only enhanced our trip and allowed us to visit a lot of places that we couldn't have reached in our particular size of motorhome. I know a lot of people do not like the idea of towing a car behind their motorhome but if its something you feel you might be interested in then be rest assured you wont find it a problem. 

There has only been once occasion when we really thought that we would have to unhook the car and trailer in order to get out of a difficult situation we had got ourselves into but somehow luck took over and we escaped that fate by the skin of our teeth! What happened was ............ We were touring around Morocco and got lost (as you do) and so we followed a dilapidated looking sign post that had the name of where we wanted to be on it. Anyway, to our horror we ended up in the middle of a busy little Moroccan town and before we knew it we were stuck up a narrow little street whilst towing the Smart car! Panic kicked in and we dare not move forward or backwards and within minutes all the locals and shopkeepers crowded around wideyed as they watched with intrigue and disbelief the amazing spectacle before them! Each side of our motorhome was practically touching the walls of the buildings on either side of the street! Don't ask how we suddenly found ourselves in this terrible scrape - it kind of, just sort of happened!  Anyway, to reverse out of the problem would have been a nightmare of a manoeuvre and the best option we could see was to attempt to continue on through. We realised if we could get a few more yards further - the street widened slightly! The problem was ........ the only way we could see to go forward without demolishing everything in our wake, was for all the little shops and street vendors to dismantle their stalls or pull back their displays. Mopeds and donkeys would need to be moved to safety and generally a clear path needed to made in front of us in order for us to stand any chance of making it through! We could not speak their language nor they ours but somehow we both understood what was expected of one and other and so all the tradesman began to quickly dismantle their displays. This they all did happily and with huge smiles upon their faces and everyone turned out to help - we were so touched and amazed by everyone and not once did anyone display any anger or resentment towards us! When we finally got through (thanks to all their kind help and guidance) the gathering crowd stood and cheered with glee and everyone waved us off like we were VIP's passing through their town. As we drove away I gratefully blew kisses out the window at them all to express my heartfelt gratitude and I looked at my husband and he at me and it was obvious that we were both overwhelmed and touched by the kidness of these lovely people. We both left that town with lumps in our throat!

Although it was quite a worrying situation we had found ourselves in we laughed our heads off as we happily drove on our way and we simply could not believe how wonderful all the people in this unknown and remote little Moroccan town we had just passed through had been to us and we will never forget how instead of being angry at us for causing such havoc they welcomed the chance to help such a stupid english couple in their hour of need!

So if we can get out of that situation whilst towing a car behind our motorhome then it cant be that difficult can it? LOL :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Buona sera, like many others I too have done both caravanning and motorhoming. My own perception is that the motorhome makes more adventurous, as I will often pop off on the spur of the moment, whilst a caravan trip somehow seems to need to be planned. In any case peronally could no longer cope with hook up, water roll, waste roll, level up, park up, probably screw up, etc etc
saluti, eddie


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

We also have done both - with our children I think the caravan was best, but for us now retired I vote for the motorhome.

I know lots of people do it, but I personally cannot see the point in towing a car behind a motorhome. Rather than giving the best of both worlds, I would say it gives you the worst, ie the drawbacks of towing (difficulty parking en route, speed and lane limits, manoeverability, need to stay on site, ferry costs etc) with many of the drawbacks of motorhomes (smaller living accomodation). If I really felt the need for car transport whilst away I would return to caravanning and get the benefits of more substantial space for a fraction of the cost (Car plus caravan is much cheaper than car plus motorhome).

As it is I thoroughly enjoy the extra speed and manoeverability that I have with the motorhome and would not want to diminish this - we use bikes to get around when we cannot take the motorhome, much better for you! 

But each to their own.....


----------



## maddie (Jan 4, 2006)

Hi all, we have never had a caravan,just m/h for (surprisingly)5 years.We could never have a c/van How can you use the loo,fridge for sarnies & drinks whilst moving in a c/v??If we want to visit somewhere we just drive there and find (sometimes difficult admitted) somewhere to park and thats it.The only place we failed to park was Edinburgh so we jumped in a taxi which was nearly as cheap as parking £15 for four hrs (ouch) other than that never failed even in st ives! M/h is 19 ft but not much problem ocasionaly getting permission from the dredded PWarden :lol: We have frends who are tuggers and often offer lifts into towns etc, and cannot belive we preffer to take our van.(they do not ask now) :lol: 
terry


----------



## 101534 (Oct 24, 2006)

Sonesta wrote 


> Let's face it a lot of kids would soon become bored if they spent a lot of time on the road in a motorhome!


Hi Sonesta 
In 2000 me and my family spent 12 months touring Europe in a swift Kontiki 640. 
The children were 10months, 5 yrs and 7 yrs at the time and we toured 16 countries never once were we bored, with so much to see and do, every day was an adventure. 
So I guess that motorhomes will all ways have a place in my hart, but now the children are settled back in school and we are fully back in the Rat race I thought I give Caravaning a try, But for me its not the same, motorhomers are aways so friendly chatting to each other about the best parking spots, waving at each over as they pass briefly whilst on the road, most caravaners wont acknowledge us if parked on the neighboring pitch. 
So once the children have finished school we will be off to purchase a motorhome and hit the road. 
Like your story about Morocco, we to had many experience of strangers helpfulness whist travelling, too many to tell now but if we ever meet up in our travels Ill tell you then.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

sailor said:


> I know lots of people do it, but I personally cannot see the point in towing a car behind a motorhome. Rather than giving the best of both worlds, I would say it gives you the worst, ie the drawbacks of towing (difficulty parking en route, speed and lane limits, manoeverability, need to stay on site, ferry costs etc) with many of the drawbacks of motorhomes (smaller living accomodation). If I really felt the need for car transport whilst away I would return to caravanning and get the benefits of more substantial space for a fraction of the cost (Car plus caravan is much cheaper than car plus motorhome).
> 
> As it is I thoroughly enjoy the extra speed and manoeverability that I have with the motorhome and would not want to diminish this - we use bikes to get around when we cannot take the motorhome, much better for you!
> 
> But each to their own.....


Although I appreciate what you are saying Sailor I must say it depends on how you look at it really and we all view things differently don't' we?

Due to the nature of our retail business we have need for 2 cars, one having to be an estate type car for general business use etc and very often when one of us is out in one car, the other needs use of the other one and vice versa!

Now our little Smart car is used every day for normal commuting to and from work, popping to the shops, taking the dog to the beach and just general getting around etc. It is cheap to run doing 60 mpg and also cheap to insure, plus road tax on a Smart car is £30 per year! Now the fact that we can also tow our beloved little Smart behind our motorhome makes it doubly useful to us and gives us an added bonus. We opted for a Smart car as our second vehicle because it meant we could then kill two birds with one stone and tow it behind our motorhome when the fancy took us and I must say that far from it restricting us and being the worst of both worlds like you suggest it must do, we have found it to be the complete opposite in fact and in certain situations towing the car behind us has allowed us to be even more flexible and even more adventurous during our travels! I must say that we have found the speed limit when towing is fine and we are never in a rush when travelling anyway and so the legal towing limits are perfectly acceptable to us!

The beauty of owning a little car that is also suitable for towing behind your motorhome is that you ONLY take it along with you when YOU feel it would be an advantage to you or if you know you are going to visit places that may be inaccessible via your motorhome and the advantage of this set up compared to a car and caravan one is that you are NOT forced to take it along with you! The choice is yours and with a motorhome and car you have the freedom to only take it with you if you so desire to!

As for limited space - that I would say is primarily down to the size of your motorhome I suppose and some people opt for a smaller vehicle that is easy to park etc whereas others (ourselves included) prefer a larger unit. We have a 28ft 7in motorhome with a fixed rear bedroom and a full width bathroom and we find we have plenty of room in ours and so we do not feel we are compromising on space in any way whatsoever. To be honest parking for us in not a major issue either and 9 times out of 10 we find somewhere suitable to park! Yes, I agree you can carry bikes but bikes have their limitations and the distance you can travel on a pushbike is somewhat limited and if you have mobility problems then a bicycle may not be a suitable option for you either!

To be honest if towing a car poses a problem for someone then of course it stands to reason that they wont want to go down that route and that's fair enough and no-one has to do anything that they feel would spoil their enjoyment or freedom of movement - but it must be said that for those of us who like the option to tow a car when they feel like it then it really is no big deal and if it were we would obviously stop towing them!

At the end of the day like you say Sailor - it definitely is a case of each to their own but the motorhome car towers amongst us really do quite like having the freedom that our little cars allow us and no-one can be more adventurous or enjoy being more free spirited than me and my husband like to be and we do ok - so it can't be that restricting can it?

Sue


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

bikecity said:


> Hi Sonesta
> Like your story about Morocco, we to had many experience of strangers helpfulness whist travelling, too many to tell now but if we ever meet up in our travels Ill tell you then.


Will look forward to bumping into you and hearing all about your travels too.

All the best.

Sue


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

sailor said:


> We also have done both - with our children I think the caravan was best, but for us now retired I vote for the motorhome.
> 
> I know lots of people do it, but I personally cannot see the point in towing a car behind a motorhome. Rather than giving the best of both worlds, I would say it gives you the worst, ie the drawbacks of towing (difficulty parking en route, speed and lane limits, manoeverability, need to stay on site, ferry costs etc) with many of the drawbacks of motorhomes (smaller living accomodation). If I really felt the need for car transport whilst away I would return to caravanning and get the benefits of more substantial space for a fraction of the cost (Car plus caravan is much cheaper than car plus motorhome).
> 
> ...


Have to say, having been a caravaner for a number of years, mainly around Europe,and a Motorhomer for a few months, that Sailor has it spot on. However, whilst in France in particular, as a "Vanner" we often looked on in envy at the MH's parked in the best coastal spots, often for free, whilst we as caravaners had to find a proper site, usually nowhere near the best spots. That's just one of the reasons why I am a "Homer" now. 
Pete


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

re Sonesta's comments, one of the things about our hobby that I like is that we are all different, and what is best for one is not necessarily for another.

Our van is 7m long, 3500mgw. This means I can drive on most roads, and I am not subject to speed or lane restrictions in most countries. If the van was larger / heavier I would need go boxes in Austria, be restricted to 50 in many countries, no outside lane in the UK, and dearer tolls. At 7m the van is smaller inside than our last caravan, but for us now the compromise is exactly right. Some others would say 7m is too big, others prefer much larger. 

There is certainly some merit in having a car whilst away, but whether you achieve this by towing a car, or having a car to tow a caravan, or like us using our van where possible and bikes otherwise, really doesn't matter - all these are fine if they suit you!


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

sailor said:


> re Sonesta's comments, one of the things about our hobby that I like is that we are all different, and what is best for one is not necessarily for another.
> 
> Our van is 7m long, 3500mgw. This means I can drive on most roads, and I am not subject to speed or lane restrictions in most countries. If the van was larger / heavier I would need go boxes in Austria, be restricted to 50 in many countries, no outside lane in the UK, and dearer tolls. At 7m the van is smaller inside than our last caravan, but for us now the compromise is exactly right. Some others would say 7m is too big, others prefer much larger.
> 
> There is certainly some merit in having a car whilst away, but whether you achieve this by towing a car, or having a car to tow a caravan, or like us using our van where possible and bikes otherwise, really doesn't matter - all these are fine if they suit you!


Exactly Sailor - those are my sentiments entirely and that is why we all conduct our lives and do whatever suits us and our lifestyles the best! We are all different as you quite rightly say and I for one just love the whole diversity of life!

To be frank I don't think there are many who would say your van is too big or too small Sailor as I think most folk would appreciate that there is a demand for all sizes and styles and anyone who did make such a ridiculous comment would in my opinion be a bit self opinionated if you ask me? Personally, such ludicrous comments are probably best ignored!

I am so pleased that at least now your query in your previous post stating that you could not see the point of anyone towing a car behind their motorhome has now changed to a slightly less puzzled one and it is nice to know that you respect and appreciate that we all do what suits us best and what another person prefers really doesn't matter one iota. I think as long as we are all happy with our choices then that's all that counts and how we spend our time or what we spend our money on is no-one's business but our own!

I wish you many happy hours of continued enjoyment in your motorhome Sailor and if I ever see you whizzing past us on the motorway I will give you a wave but watch out cos although our van is longer and bigger than yours the new fiat multi jet engine goes like s**t off a shovel and we might just overtake you! Well that's if we aren't towing the Smart car behind us! LOL   

Sue


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

This is a good example of comments from others modifying one's own opinions - there was/is a recent thread on just this issue.

I was like Sailor, and couldn't see the point of having the car at the back unless it was pushing ( :lol: ) but Sue's patient explanation of the pro's and con's has me almost convinced.

Some people can't see the point in having a dog, Sue. Now they really are missing out aren't they :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> This is a good example of comments from others modifying one's own opinions - there was/is a recent thread on just this issue.
> 
> I was like Sailor, and couldn't see the point of having the car at the back unless it was pushing ( :lol: ) but Sue's patient explanation of the pro's and con's has me almost convinced.
> 
> Some people can't see the point in having a dog, Sue. Now they really are missing out aren't they :!: :!: :!:


Aw Zebedee - I just could not imagine life without our little doggy and believe it or not (ask my best friend Briarose) I didn't use to be a dog lover, I didn't hate dogs or anything like that but I couldn't quite understand peoples fascination with them! In fact I could never understand how people could get so attached to their pets and treat them as members of the family! Now since we had Angel and now Candy we are well and truly obsessed and one of my suprise christmas presents from my husband was tickets to Crufts in March! I suppose this just goes to prove that age old adage .......... "Don't knock it till you've tried it?"

With reference to towing a car - I am certainly not out to convince anyone to tow one but simply trying to put forward the reasons why some of us choose to do so from time to time and also to perhaps help others who are contemplating doing so but are still undecided!

By the way, Candy Kisses has started to let us know she wants to go outside now and although she is still not quite got the hang of all this toilet business - it's certainly a step in the right direction (Oops sorry for going slightly off topic!) 8O

Sue


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Simple answer is Both!


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I've realised that I need some sort of vehicle that fits in a parking space because I've got a dog! If I didn't have to take him almost everywhere with me I'd get a bigger van, cycle everywhere and be a lot fitter! It seems a bit pointless towing a car just as a dog transporter, so I have to stick to a small van. I've been moving around so much, spending a day or two in one place, that I think a caravan would be a real hassle, and I couldn't stop during a journey and put the kettle on or cook a meal.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

quickgetaway said:


> Simple answer is Both!


Wow! Talk about the best of both worlds LOL! 

Sue


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

We had over 20 years of caravanning and had some great holidays when the kids were small.We have now had a m/home for nearly 2 years and love the life as well.

It depends on what is right for you at the time,your individual needs change over the years.As has been mentioned a caravan is better for space with a family and a m/home better for touring and stopping 1 or 2 nights.

I am at present sorting out a car to tow so hopefully will have the best of both worlds.On motorway cops last night there was a caravan that had suffered a blow out,got into a snake,overturned and flipped the tow car over several times 8O 

The car was a large 4 wheel drive and the outfit did look matched.It just illustrates how easy it can happen to an apparently safe rig,fortunately no one was seriously injured.I can't see a toad overturning a m/home.The good thing about towing a car is the flexibility-we don't have to take the car every journey,only when necessary,touring round narrow roads with limited parking for example.

Steve


----------



## Auchmill (Oct 1, 2007)

Hope you nice folks wont mind me disagreeing about towing a car behind a mh. Motorhomes aren't the most environmentally friendly beasts at the best of times, but towing a car behind makes them even less so. I can see a small car would be useful to someone with mobility problems, but you could also hire a car at your destination, if necessary. Otherwise I would urge people to use bicycles, both for health, fitness and environmental reasons, or even (he can't be serious) walk.

Apart from that, I've read that most of the towing rigs are actually illegel.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well I suppose it could be argued that by using a little car to get about in when you arrive at your destination helps to offset your carbon footprint somewhat and as a result it is far more environmentally friendly than going everywhere in your motorhome or a larger 4 x 4 tow car! 

As for being illegal that is one of life's grey areas I'm afraid and all I can say to that is in the 3 years since we have towed ours around we have never been stopped by the police or encountered any problems and we took ours all over the UK as well as all the way through France, Spain and Morocco!

As for your suggestions of using bikes, hiring a car or walking - these are all very viable, enjoyable and sensible options too and I am sure that most able bodied motorhomers enjoy all modes of transportation and towing a car is just one of them!

There's nothing wrong with disagreeing and we all have our own way of thinking but let's be completely honest and admit that if we all took our environmental responsibilities 100% seriously we would not drive any vehicle whatsoever would we? I think it is fair to say that most of us are all slightly guilty of being a little hypocritical in that department, especially when we start judging others and unless we are prepared to sell our motorhomes or our large tow cars - we can hardly then point the moral finger in other people's faces!

Sue


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

johnandcharlie said:


> I've realised that I need some sort of vehicle that fits in a parking space because I've got a dog! If I didn't have to take him almost everywhere with me I'd get a bigger van, cycle everywhere and be a lot fitter! It seems a bit pointless towing a car just as a dog transporter, so I have to stick to a small van. I've been moving around so much, spending a day or two in one place, that I think a caravan would be a real hassle, and I couldn't stop during a journey and put the kettle on or cook a meal.


John,

This is what I use:
Videos:
http://www.rbc-pressoffice.co.uk/walkydog.html

Dave


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

DABurleigh said:


> This is what I use:
> Videos:
> http://www.rbc-pressoffice.co.uk/walkydog.html
> 
> Dave


I thought it was illegal to cycle with a dog attached to your bike. Charlie is fine off the lead, even on very quiet country lanes. However, he can't keep going for long distances, and it would be far too dangerous to cycle with him on busy roads. So unless there is a segregated cycle path or lots of quiet lanes close to the camp site, and the site is not too many miles from where I want to go, I have to drive. I do leave him in the van while I walk or cycle to the nearest shops sometimes. I'm not fit enough to tow him in a trailer either before anyone suggests it, and I'm not sure he'd like it!

Afraid I couldn't watch the videos, I'd be up all night waiting for them to load .


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

sailor said:


> If the van was larger / heavier .........no outside lane in the UK.


? - why not? - I can't see why you wouldn't use the outside lane - I do.


----------

